# Dog Walking/Sitting Services Leicestershire



## akna (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi i offer walking and sitting services in and around Leicestershire. I am fully insured and am qualified in many aspects of care, training and behaviour in all pets not just dogs. Please contact me for more information or prices. Thanks Racheal


----------

